# Buy Barge space !!



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

I have received several emails asking about the cost to deploy various objects. The numbers are coming together and it looks like we can sell space on the barge for $1.75 a cubic ft. So, if you have something you want deployed you can bring it down and we will take it out on the next trip. To obtain the cost just multiply the Length X Width X Height X 1.75. The resulting # is the cost of deployment 30 miles from Pensacola Pass.There is no real limit on size as long as we can get it within a space of about 23 L x 11 W X 10H.The weight limit per item is around8,000 pounds, but maygo as high as 10,000 pounds depending on the shape. I hope this helps.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Just ot make sure I got my math right.....a 10x10 reeef, if 10 foot high, $1,750?


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Can't you buy one of those 10000# reefs from Reefmakers and have it deployed for 800-900 dollars?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (12/27/2007)*Just ot make sure I got my math right.....a 10x10 reeef, if 10 foot high, $1,750?


Yeah, that seems a little high. I think the price based on cubic ft might not be the best way. Maybe a calculation based on sq. ft. of barge spaceand weight would work better. I don't know what I'm talking about. I havn't had my coffee yet this morning.


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Your right. The pricing is a bit high for the larger items. I ran the numbers based on the dimensions for chicken coups and the typical structures I found laying around at the RFRA. We need to use cubic ft because the height of the items is limiting factor on how high we can stack the load. 

It may be that we need to reduce the price at some threshold size. For instance, reduce the price as you exceed a certain cu ft. I think the cu ft charge is a good rule of thumb for now but we can discuss pricing on the larger items. Again, the goal is to make it affordable enough for everyone to use. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Rastaman...I wasnt trying to be confrontational, and if you noticed, I never said it was high, I was just verifying the price if it was a typo. Sorry man if I derailed your thread, that wasnt my intent. I guess for a smaller type reef that would probably work out right for a fair price and a fair profit margin after your expences.

I am just not thinking of small reefs.....I joined the RFRA a month or so ago...and I got the ultimate diving reef platform in my head that fish will not be able to resist, but give me access with a spear!!!!


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

no offense taken. I think the price scheme works with the smaller materials and needs to be adjusted for the larger items. As many already know, we are new at this and are doing it not so much for profit but to provide the resource. I welcome all input. The important thing is to make it affordable enough to get more people using it and building reefs. With gas prices like they are, the price of one or two chicken coups deployed is well worth it if it means you catch good fish each trip. Thanks for your input and let me know if you have any other thoughts. now, go build yourself that massive platform and lets dump it!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hell Yeah! Its gonna be almost as big as the Oriskany when I finish!!!:letsdrink Seriosly...I got some ideas and am exited to see if the fish like the structure shape and design.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

Clay Doh 

I have a video that shows trophy fish in a coup and they will be REAL EASY to shoot! They are stacked in there like cordwood! The real thing about coups is that you will have dozens and dozens swimming around it in a counter clockwise direction. The amberjack are stacked up on top of it. I even have a video of chumming 15-20 pounders up from a coup in 75 ft. of water and then a customer catching one and we pulled the camera up with the fish and at that point you realize there are hundreds of snappers red and black on this one wreck! The snapper in the video weghed 18 lbs! If some of you divers would deploy some of these you guys are the best advertisement I can have! I am delivering coups to Rastaman later this month for he and myself to deploy. I have to deliver by the truckload but if you guys get together and buy a few apeice I will deliver

and he will GET" "R" DONE! E-mail me at [email protected] or pm me on the forum!

:usaflag


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

hey Capt.! I have heard chicken coops are top notch! I may have to think about doing that! I do wanna make some of my own...I paid my lil $35 dues for the RFRA, and cant believe I get acess to all the free materials and tools to build! Not to mention some great parties!:letsparty

I rember in a previous post of yours the price for the coops, and they seemed VERY reasonabaly priced!

I would like to check out some of that underwater video. I cant get enough of seeing underwater video, especially now with the weather since it has been 3 weeks since I got wet.


----------



## masterbaitermk (Jan 8, 2008)

i just discovered this site and would like to get involved with any opportunities to build reefs.please give me info on the specifics ofyour barge project. i am very interested.


----------



## masterbaitermk (Jan 8, 2008)

hey clay, how do i join?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure of the number...but PM capt Paul Redman, he has a post on here right now "NEED HELP FOR THE GOOD OF ALL"

He is the president. It is a great way to make your own reefs for your own collection of private numbers, for practicaly free!

There website is www.reeffishra.com that will have the contact info!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

How much to deploy 2 chicken coup's?


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Two coups are $450.00 permitted and deployed. This includes the cost of the coup we buy from Mike. Go to our website. pensacolareefbuilders.com There is a discount for buying more than one reef and a $50 discount for RFRA members. 

We can deploy just about any legal materials you can come up with. Certainly we can deploy anything you can build at the RFRA. Thanks for asking and I hope we can help.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

man that thing is big out of the water! i like the platform added to the stern.


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks. The platform gives us room for four more coups, plus its a safety issue which allows more room to go in and out of the crew cabin.


----------

